

Video of the new bike-sharing program in D.C. - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2008/08/video-smartbike-dc-bike-sharing-bicycles.php

======
michjeanty
This is pretty cool; that's what we need in Cambridge, MA

